# My Journey



## hellguy (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread looks like a good place to post my ups and downs.

First, worked to failure and beyond today. I love the twitching after a good workout. Awesome feeling. My lifting is getting closer to what it was when I stopped. That makes me feel great. 

Now, does anyone else have this problem? I am a bit self-conscious in the gym about trying new exercises.  How does a person get past that feeling of being stared at like you don't know what you are doing? It is really making me feel like not wanting to try new stuff. 


Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

On again, off again for a few months. School and work has been stressful but I think I've found my motivation and am really trying to kick ass. I'm tracking everything I eat, changing up my routine periodically and making a genuine effort to transform my body. I hope to add some before and after pics soon. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 2, 2012)

Best of luck bro!


----------



## hellguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey thanks!! 

I'm guessing I should use this thread for an outlet also. I've been a little discouraged lately. I'm eating about 2000 calories/day, working out with a 30 minutes cardio session three days and doing circuit type resistance training on those days also. I am a little confused by my lack of progress. I try to eat clean calories as much as time/money will allow. I am eating at a 40/40/20 ratio and still am struggling. 


I've not dropped a pound. It is definitely something that is making me feel the desire lots of guys get which is to start changing my routine. I think it is a bit premature at this stage though. 

I know my workouts are intense because I still have the same soreness from those times when I'd lift free weights. 


If any have any suggestions I'd love to hear them.



Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## hellguy (Aug 8, 2012)

This week has been rough. Diet is gone to sh!t and no exercise. Too much family stuff to handle this week. I miss my workouts but can't work them in.

I have done some sets of curls, presses and rows with a small barbell set I have at home to help my stress level but no luck with the full workouts. Soon. Soon I will be back on track. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, this is where I am at. After watching my dad die last month from a stroke I am more committed than ever to be a stronger, faster, and better person. I rejoined my gym, rededicated myself to fitness and am determined to get into shape and look good. If I look int he mirror and like what I see, then I will be happy. In the last few weeks I have been taking a different approach. 

I am taking the Body Pump class offered at my gym, Wednesday and Fridays, doing a 20 minute walk/jog warm up and then my class followed by 30-40 minutes of cardio with my heart rate above 90%. The activity level is close to what I had when I was training for the BP and I am loving it. Mondays workouts are purely vanity. I am focusing on large amounts (for me) of work on some body parts I am not happy with. Chest, lats and traps. I am pretty happy with other areas of my body right now and have been trying to pass the "mirror test" so I will like what I see.

Yesterday I did:

Flyes:
2@22.5
4@25
2@27.5

Shrugs:
2@35
4@40

Seated rows:
2@85
1@100
4@130

Maybe it is not as much as others' can do with a comparable size but too bad. I'll get there.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 18, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. Stay strong and motivated! I am interested in seeing your progress and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## hellguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I am sorry to hear about your loss. Stay strong and motivated! I am interested in seeing your progress and wish you the best of luck!



Thank you. I have truly decided that if motivation is needed, then that should be it. I am determined more than ever NOT to go the way the rest of my family has gone. I have a family history of heart disease, strokes, heart attack, cholesterol and diabetes. I fully intend to outlive my family members and will do everything in my power to make that happen.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 19, 2012)

Good lord I think they tried to kill me!!! I liked it. :-D
20 minute warm-up-walk/jog
45 minutes in class.
40 lbs for legs and back
30 lbs for chest
20 lbs for arms and shoulders

30 minutes of cardio at 160+BOMB


Light weights and lots of reps make for a good workout. I highly recommend this class. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Sep 20, 2012)

I got a reprieve from physics class today and decided that some extra cardio is a good idea. So, I did an hour of sweating with a BPM of 160+. Not too bad for an old guy.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Another exciting class today. 20 minutes of cardio to warm up, 45 minutes of aerobic weight lifting. This class consists of bent over rows, dead-lifts, lunges, squats, shoulder presses, triceps extension, bench presses, etc. Overall it is a solid workout. I did not have the energy to continue my after class cardio since I only had 2 hours of sleep I think I am doing pretty good. Still, I feel guilty about not doing the extra work.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, no workouts this week. I was unfortunate enough to pull a muscle in my lower back. No, it did NOT involve a midget stripper. I can say that it would have made for a much better story if it had. Just sayin'...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Dad man.  Good to see that you are using the loss as a source of motivation to improve your quality of life.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you. I hope to inspire others also to make the change. I want my dad to serve as proof of a need to change. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok, after a week off because of a pulled muscle I'm getting back to it tomorrow. I hope to be SORE by Tuesday. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Oct 1, 2012)

First day back to the gym and I had NO energy. I was sick over the weekend and think that had something to do with it. I gave it heck but just could not perform. I guess I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey man!  Let's get some updates on this thread.  I find my log helps keep me on track.  Hope to hear from ya soon.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally back to the gym today. I should have kept better track of my weights but I decided ti work until failure and beyond. I did a few warm ups on the chest press and then 4 sets of 170 followed by a set to failure dropping a plate each time with 30 seconds rest in between. Seated rows I did 165 X's 10. Four sets and 2 sets at 150. 4 sets of shrugs at 35 and 30 minutes of elliptical. After that I walked for 5.2 miles at a 4.0 pace.

Not bad but room to improve. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy hell!! I'm sore today. Yay!!  

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Oct 12, 2012)

OK, did some legs today. Leg press @ 195 in sets of 10 until failure. Then a few sets of leg curls to failure. Not much weight but right now I am less focused on the number and more focused on doing 8-10 reps and failing, then doing more. My goal right now is to "overdo it" each day in the gym and not get hung up on my numbers. I need to get over the mental block of "Holy crap! I gotta lift how much?" and just do it already. So far so good. After the gym I met up with my workout partner and we walked (quickly) about 5.5 miles in a hour and a half. Not too bad.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so today was back and Biceps. I really don't think biceps is worth spending a lot of time on but I did them after my back workout. Not much weight but still several sets to failure.


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 15, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Ok, so today was back and Biceps. I really don't think biceps is worth spending a lot of time on but I did them after my back workout. Not much weight but still several sets to failure.



what is your main goal meaning in strength like bence press, squat, etc


----------



## hellguy (Oct 15, 2012)

thomaslop08 said:


> what is your main goal meaning in strength like bence press, squat, etc



I have a few goals actually. Mainly I want to shape my body to where I like what I see in the mirror. Right now, I need to get over the mental aspect of lifting and teach my mind that the body can do it. The brain controls the muscles. I am trying to control the brain.

In the past I when I would lift, I would set my log in front of me and get this mind set of, "I have to lift HOW much?!" I did this a few years ago and had some success but always limited myself in my mindset. I knew what to do but I was subconsciously finding ways to only work parts I liked to work and do moves I knew well and enjoyed. Now I am just moving weight. I know that many would say that it is wrong NOT to track what you do. And I would agree if I were interested in tracking how much of a certain weight I could do. At some point I will track my weight again. Right now I am just going to focus on doing sets close to what last time was. The most basic principle in muscle gains is the overload principle. By working to failure and beyond each time I go to workout I am taking away the mental "block" that I used to have and simply doing it. I may be wrong but I am going for it. I welcome input and opinions. I may not agree or take the advice but the discussion is still interesting to me.


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 15, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I have a few goals actually. Mainly I want to shape my body to where I like what I see in the mirror. Right now, I need to get over the mental aspect of lifting and teach my mind that the body can do it. The brain controls the muscles. I am trying to control the brain.
> 
> In the past I when I would lift, I would set my log in front of me and get this mind set of, "I have to lift HOW much?!" I did this a few years ago and had some success but always limited myself in my mindset. I knew what to do but I was subconsciously finding ways to only work parts I liked to work and do moves I knew well and enjoyed. Now I am just moving weight. I know that many would say that it is wrong NOT to track what you do. And I would agree if I were interested in tracking how much of a certain weight I could do. At some point I will track my weight again. Right now I am just going to focus on doing sets close to what last time was. The most basic principle in muscle gains is the overload principle. By working to failure and beyond each time I go to workout I am taking away the mental "block" that I used to have and simply doing it. I may be wrong but I am going for it. I welcome input and opinions. I may not agree or take the advice but the discussion is still interesting to me.



I had a mind set like that before every time i went to the gym i just did what i like more and mainly it was chest and shoulder. but now  tomorrow i will be started my log and i don't know if you ever heard of the rock hard challenge i use it before and my diet was good and i saw a lot of improvement. But if that work for you why not keep doing it, and later on in the road if you know it not then change it up. but good luck  oh and by the way you should upload picture and for everyone else to see the progress.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks. I think at some point I will upload a before and after photo for everyone. Right now the before is not that impressive. It used to be, but when you let yourself get fat it sucks and you try to hide it. I know that every 12 weeks or so I will have to change it up to keep the body guessing but I still have some time. I have definitely made some progress. I am down to 20% BF from 36%. I'd say that is worth noting but still not ready to share.

I have never heard of the Rock Hard challenge but I am sure it would be painful but worth it in the end. Anything worth doing is ever easy. I look forward to seeing your progress in your log. Good luck.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Today was triceps push-downs @ 100 pounds to failure for, pec deck @ 130 pounds to failure. Both were in  the 6-8 rep range and 4-5 sets each. After that was 30 minutes on the elliptical. Not my most complete workout but better than nothing. I ran short on time today. Next time will be better for sure.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad to see you updating this more regularly.  Sounds like you've made some great progress Hellguy!  Just wanted to give you a big thumbs up, man.  Way to go.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey thanks!! I can honestly say that the most painful part of this process is getting back into a routine and making this a habit.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 19, 2012)

Leg day sucks!!! 
45 degree leg presses.  
10@100
10@165
1@195
4@215 
all sets of 10-12 reps or until near failure. 

Seat leg curls
1@50
4@100

Elliptical for 30 miinutes


Soon I will add more leg work to include calves and hopefully some delt work on the same day.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 19, 2012)

The real test will be seeing how your legs feel in a day or two. ;P  My legs get hella sore after leg day.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 19, 2012)

docdoom77 said:


> The real test will be seeing how your legs feel in a day or two. ;P  My legs get hella sore after leg day.



Dude! I couldn't lift my feet to get up the stairs to the elliptical.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 22, 2012)

Back day for me.
Seated rows:
10@100 2, sets
8-10@165, 4 sets
Pec Deck(reverse):
40 Lbs until failure, 2 sets
Standing Cable rows:
90 Lbs to failure, 1 set
Shrugs:
10-12@35, 2 sets
8-10@37.5, 2 sets

Elliptical:
30 Minutes


----------



## hellguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Chest and triceps with abs for giggles. 

Chest press:
4@170 of 12,10,8,6 + 2 warm up sets
Overhead extensions:
5@90 of 10-12 reps
Dumbbell fly:
4@25 of 8-10

Crunches:
5 sets of 20
Hanging leg raises:
3 sets of 10

Elliptical:
20 minutes of interval training 


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Back Day!!

Seated Rows:
15@100 for 2 sets
10,8,7,6@165
8,10@150 

Seated one-arm lat pull downs(cable):
12,10@80

Shrugs:
12,10,10@35
10,9@37.5

Dumbbell Curls:
10,8,7@22.5

Barbell Curls:
15@30


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 30, 2012)

Way to go.on keeping this log updated! its a great way to track ur progress.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. It does seem to provide some amount accountability. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 240PLUS (Oct 31, 2012)

Everone goes through it bro. Don't beat yourself up, for me the first year was shitty. You have to listen and feel your body out. As for people starring, yea maybe but they are going to stare whether your 240plus or phucking Jay Cutler. Eventually, your body will begin to reject junk foods and you'll start craving cleaner foods. Stay away from fast foods and pizza and shit like that. When you get home from blasting yourself in the gym, go fix a big ass vaniila protien shake and try to not eat anything and go to bed. Hang in there and it will take time.

240plus


----------



## hellguy (Nov 1, 2012)

240PLUS said:


> Everone goes through it bro. Don't beat yourself up, for me the first year was shitty. You have to listen and feel your body out. As for people starring, yea maybe but they are going to stare whether your 240plus or phucking Jay Cutler. Eventually, your body will begin to reject junk foods and you'll start craving cleaner foods. Stay away from fast foods and pizza and shit like that. When you get home from blasting yourself in the gym, go fix a big ass vaniila protien shake and try to not eat anything and go to bed. Hang in there and it will take time.
> 
> 240plus



It's all good. I am going to keep at it as long as possible.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 2, 2012)

I missed Leg day today, no cardio yesterday and I feel bad about it. I did do chest and triceps on Wednesday. I just did not get around to logging it. This week has been sluggish for me and I am determined to move forward with renewed vigor.

for my Chest day I did Chest Press, Flyes, Cable Press Downs and Overhead Cable Extensions. Four sets each not including the warm-up sets. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 7, 2012)

Chest day. To be honest, I feel like my chest routine was lacking.  I decided to add another exercise. I really need some help in that department so I'll take some input if anyone has some.

Chest press:
15@100
10@140
10,8,5@190
7@170

Incline Chest Press:
7,10,7,5@50

DB Flye:
10,8,9,7@25

Triceps Dip:
15@60
12@75
8@90

Dips:
3,1,.5(struggled a while so I'm counting it)

Push Ups:
10

Crunches:
3 sets of 20

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## hellguy (Nov 14, 2012)

Back at it again! I seem to do well for a week and then miss a few days. I guess that is the downside to being busy. Oh well. Anyone reading this is welcome to make suggestions. I am thinking that I need to change the order of the chest exercises and do the incline then the flat press. 

Chest Press:
20@100
10@140
14,10,7,6@190
11@140

Incline Press:
6,6,7,7@50

DB Flye:
10,10,9,11@25
5,6,4@27.5

Overhead Cable Extension:
20@60
20@80
18,8,9@100 (not sure what happened here, different rest period?)

Press Downs:
10,8,11@90

Crunches:
3 sets of 20


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good work man. rest period length can have a pretty dramatic effect on my # of reps, so you might be right about that.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. I try to keep it consistent but stuff happens. I usually give about a minute to a minute 30 for a rest period but I tend to fluctuate a little. As long as I am moving forward and progressing it's all good.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Back and Biceps again.

No time for the gym today so I brought my resistance bands to the office in the off chance I get a free minute.

3 sets 1 minute long of:
Pullovers, One-armed rows and Shrugs with the 40 pound band
curls with the 20 pound band

I still feel the burn so I know that I am doing something.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 21, 2012)

Chest Press :
20@120
20@150
6,4@210
5,6,5@190
23@100

Incline Press:
6,5@50
9,9,8@40

DB Flye:
8,8,7@25
9,10@22.5
5,5@26.5

Seated Dips(Machine):
40@45
25@60
13@75
5@90

Overhead Cable Extension:
13,10,8,8@100

Abs:
3 sets of 30



Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 21, 2012)

Keep up the great work.
My condolences on the loss of your father.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you. It's one more reason to stay motivated. 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## hellguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Switched leg day and back day. I got cut short today so no lateral delt's but I'll get it next time. 

Leg Press:
15@120
10@150
10,10,10,10@195

Leg Curl:
15@40
15@55
12,10,10@60

Shoulder Press:
15@30
15@50
12@79
12@80

Reverse Flye:
20@30
15,15,15,15@50


Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## hellguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Chest and Tris plus some shoulder work. I think I am going to do my shoulders on this day instead of on my leg day. Any suggestions are always welcome.

Chest Press:
15,15,11,10@170

Incline Press:
12,10,9,9@45

DB Fly:
11,11,10,11@22.5

Overhead Cable Extensions:
15,15,15,13@105

Seated Dips:
15,12,15,8@75

Shoulder Press:
10,10,9,9@80

Reverse Fly:
15,15,15,14@50


----------



## hellguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Leg Press:
12,12,12,12@195

Leg Curl:
15,15,15,15@60

Shoulder Press:
15,15,15,15@80

Reverse Fly:
15,15,15,15@60

Lateral Raise:
10,10,10,10@40


----------



## hellguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Back and Biceps today. 

Seated Rows:
10,10,4(finished this set with 5@150)@165
6@150

One-Armed Pull Downs:
15,12,14,12@80

Shrugs:
15,15,15,15@35
(maybe time to add a plate)

DB Curl:
10,8,8,6@22.5

BB Curl:
15,15@30

Close Grip Pull Downs:
15@90
8,6,5@120


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd throw some more props your way for keeping it up.  Great job brutha.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks! I am trying.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 5, 2012)

Today was a cardio day. 20 minutes running on the treadmill followed by 15 minutes on the elliptical and then crunches and planks for three sets each. I am sure to add more core work as I progress. I am also committed new to a routine. I am breaking the Monday/Wednesday/Friday habit and lifting on different days with cardio in between. This is a big thing for me. I have always lifted that way. It is time for a change. I am going to lifting sooner for each muscle/group and try to step it up both in my workout and in my diet. I am determined not to be a "weekday warrior" if you will. I have always been hardcore Monday - Friday and let my weekends decide themselves. I am going to plan for EVERY meal and EVERY workout. I am committing myself to this program for 8 weeks. 
The new split will be as follows:
Legs/Shoulders
Cardio/Abs
Back/Biceps
Cardio/Abs
Chest/Triceps
Cardio/Abs
Rest

Then repeat.

No excuses. No failures. No skip days. No weakness!!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 6, 2012)

Chest and Triceps today. My favorite workout. More weight today. YAY!!

Chest Press:
15,13,7,6@190

Incline Press:
10,10,7,9@45

Db Fly:
10,9,7,7@25

Overhead Extension:
15,14,9,8@110(last week was 100, not 105)

Seated Dips:
15,14,11,11@75


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome man.   Good luck with your new program!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey thanks! I am trying to break out of my comfort zone. I may even post some before and after pics.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Another good cardio day. Running for 20 minutes followed by 20 on the elliptical and then some core work. I am seriously motivated but tomorrow is a rest day so I need to make sure to sleep late. I'll need to tell the wife that I can't do the chores because I am "resting to allow my body to repair itself" so we will see how that goes.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Leg day. I think in doing well. Some of these I've added weight to so improvement is good. Tomorrow is back and biceps and I'm stalling a bit on my rows. We'll see how it goes. 

Leg Press:
15,15,15,15@195

Leg Curl:
15,15,12,10@70

Lunges:
Basketball court down and back once

Shoulder Press:
15,15,15,14@40

Reverse Fly:
15,15,10,10@70

Lateral Raise:
15,15,15,13@40



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hellguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Back and Biceps. My first two got switched but change can be good. 

Close Grip Pull Downs:
15,15,12,11@105

Seated Row:
10,7,7,6@150

One-Armed Pull Downs:
15,15,14,12@80

Shrugs:
20@35
20,15,15,15@40

DB Curl:
10,9@22.5
4@22.5(finished with 20#)
8@20

BB Curl
15,15@30

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hellguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Cardio today. 

20 minute run at 5.0(up .5 from last week) followed by four sets of planks and three sets of crunches.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Chest and Tri's today. Some new highs too. 

Chest press:
15,14,9,8@190
1@210
1@240
3@250

Incline press:
12,12,12,9@45
Dropped to 40 to finish last set with 5 reps. 

DB fly:
10,10,9,8@25

Seated dips:
15,15,15,13@75

Overhead cable:
12,9,7,7@110
30@60

Cable press downs:
23@30

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hellguy (Dec 13, 2012)

For two years I complained about running. I didn't do it. I even went so far as to say that I couldn't run a mile if I tried. Today I proved myself wrong!! I ran just over two miles at a 12 min/mile pace and felt amazing!! People were staring at me as I was smiling on the treadmill. Awesome!!!

5 minute warm up
25 minute run
20 minutes elliptical

Planks and crunches. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders and new rep max!!! I think the mental aspect is cool even if by the numbers I should be abler to lift that much. Getting over the mental hurdle is awesome.

Leg Press:
6,8@_*255!!*_
6,10@_*270!!*_

Leg Curl:
15,15,15,15@65

Lunges:
Full length of BB court three times.

Shoulder Press:
15,15,15,15@90

One-Armed Shoulder Presses:
25@20 each

Reverse Flys:
15,15,15,15@70

Lateral raises:
20,20,20,20@40


----------



## hellguy (Dec 17, 2012)

Cardio and core today. Ran for 15 minutes at 5.5(goal is 7 for 30 minutes) and 20 minutes on the elliptical. Then planks and crunches. I think I need to up the time on the planks a bit. I'm getting used to them. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 18, 2012)

Moving off of the machines and using free-weights is big thing for me since it changes the norm but I don't think we go to the gym and lift weights for comfort. I am trying to get comfortable enough in my workouts that I am going to use free-weights almost exclusively. 

Bench:
8 sets of 6@135

Incline Bench:
6 sets of 6@115

Skull Crushers:
4 sets of 10@45

Seated Dips:
4 sets of 10@90

Dips:
3,4,3


----------



## srw (Dec 19, 2012)

enjoying your log, keep up the good work!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 19, 2012)

srw said:


> enjoying your log, keep up the good work!



Thank you. I'm certainly trying to be the best "me" I can be. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 21, 2012)

Legs and shoulders today. Not much this morning but since I'm starting with free weights and learning form and building a better core I don't feel bad about. 

Squats:
25 pound plates
8 sets of 10

Hamstring curl:
10@85
10@100
10@115
9@130

Shoulder Press:
25 pound plates
5 sets of 10


Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to the free weight club.  keep up the good work man.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks bro. You too. It feels good to break the mold and try new things. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok. It's been a while but I'm still lifting and making slow progress. I've just been so busy with work I haven't had time to log my workouts. I'll be back to logging soon though. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad to hear you're still at it. Keep it up and give us some.updates soon.


----------



## hellguy (Jan 9, 2013)

I sure will. Thanks for the encouragement. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I'm going to focus on cardio for a while. It seems I have a strong burning sensation in my lateral delt. I can't raise my arm up without pain.  This sucks. At least I can work on dropping some bf. I just wish I knew what it as and what I did. 

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## hellguy (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm still at it. I'm doung lot's of cardio in preparation for Spartan. My scale weight is stable at 178 and my body fat is still dropping. I can see my obliques!! I still have a bit to go but for the first time ever I can see the groove between my abs and obliques and I am PUMPED! I'm mot lifting actual weight right now. Instead I am focusing on doing bodyweight exercises such as burpees, chin ups, push ups, bear crawls, etc.

At this rate I can take my shirt off at the lake and not feel self-conscious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good work man.  Glad you're still at it and it's working so well for you.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks. It has been a challenge to keep my motivation. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

